# Ham Hock



## bethzaring (Apr 12, 2007)

I just pulled a 2 1/2 pound hamhock out of the freezer. I am preparing for a cold weekend, again .  Well, when I went to assemble the beans, I discovered I am out a navy beans, what I was intending to use.  I do have green lentils and cannelini beans.  Are the cannelini beans a natural with ham?  I am sure the lentils will work, but I have an awful lot of dried cannelinis.  Any suggestions?  I also have red kidneys, but i'm thinking those would not work so good.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 12, 2007)

I'd go with the Cannelinis.  They work well with smoked meats.  In fact, they're one of my favorites for Cassoulet.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 12, 2007)

Miss Beth...

I would take the hock (is it a true hock or a left over ham bone?) simmer in water to extract all of the flavor. Add garlic, bay leaf, thyme, salt, black pepper, and anything else(onions, peppers etc.) that makes you happy. Soak the kidneys while the hock is simmering. Add the beans, cook slowly until very done. Remove the hock but add any meat back to the pot. Brown off some smoked sausage either in the oven or on top of the stove. Add the sausage a few minutes before serving. Serve over rice. You'll be happy and warm!!


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 12, 2007)

I am with Uncle Bob on this one, sounds like a real heart warmer.


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks Breezy, I'll go with the cannelinis (white Kidneys).

Uncle Bobby, its a real ham hock. We got a 1/2 hog last fall, but come to think of it, only got one hock, is this normal to only get one?

Will do on the simmering the hock separately and adding the beans later


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 12, 2007)

Miss Beth...

One ham hock per ham. 1/2 hog = 1 ham = 1 ham hock
Is/was it a smoked/cured hock or a 'fresh" one? 

It sure is a nice size one. Usually hocks that are sold in grocery stores are no bigger than your fist(or smalller) and mostly skin/bone and some meat. 

No matter it will be good. My instincts just said Red Beans and rice when I read your first post. Ya know sausage, louisiana hot sauce, french bread, some red wine etc. 

Enjoy and Stay Warm!


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 12, 2007)

Mr Bob,

Thanks for the hock numbers! This sucker is smoked. It looks like it started to be cut in two pieces, but never happened.

Since I am a northen kind of girl, I am planning on using the cannelini beans. 

Here is a picture of the hock, with a quart measuring cup for scale.  It's going to take a sizeable kettle to simmer this baby.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 12, 2007)

Miss Beth....

Thats a very nice hock. Looks like there will be enough for a Southern visitor!! Cannelini,  white kidney, great northern, navy, which ever. They're all cousins and will be good. Everything else being equal I doubt anyone could tell the difference blindfolded anyway. A few shots of Bourbon and some Tabasco and I'm good to go!! 

Enjoy!!


----------



## mudbug (Apr 12, 2007)

Beth, you will get plenty of meat offa that hock.  When you shred the meat to add back to pot, save some out for your red kidney beans for red beans and rice later!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 12, 2007)

I like to trim off the thickest fatty part on the outside off before cooking.Alot of people dont do this.Its up to you.


----------



## Aurora (Apr 12, 2007)

bethzaring said:
			
		

> Thanks for the hock numbers! This sucker is smoked. *It looks like it started to be cut in two pieces, but never happened.*


 
Ham hocks are usually sold with the bone partially sawed through. When they do this the hock is said to be "cracked". This is done so that the cooking liquid can penetrate the marrow of the bone and bring out more flavor. If you buy another ask the butcher to crack it so that you can make the most of the hock.


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 12, 2007)

I hear ya mudbug and Uncle Bobby. I promise I will reserve some ham, do my homework, and make my first ever red beans and rice


----------



## mudbug (Apr 12, 2007)

you will sooooooooo not be sorry, beth!


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 13, 2007)

oK--I want to know what the grocery stores are selling us--pygmy pig hocks??????????  No ham hock I ever bought looked as delicious as yours, Beth, nor as big----no wonder you were concerned about what kind of bean to  best cook it with!!!!!   I would, too.  Bon apetit!!


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 14, 2007)

Update on the ham hock.

Yesterday I simmered the stuffings out of the hock. I had it in a near 6 gallon pot covered with fresh water, when I realized the hock had almost been completed severed in two. I did not need a pot that big to cover the hock with water .  The pot I needed to soak the beans was tied up until after dinner, so I soaked the beans overnight.

I now have two gallons of ham stock .  Presently I am simmering the beans in some of the stock.

While I was flipping pancakes this am., I looked in my '97 edition of Joy of Cooking, and sure enough, they have a section on red beans and rice , whodathunk?  I will have to sub some bulk pork sausage, tis all I have


----------

